# Cypripedium parviflorums Blooming Now



## parvi_17 (Jun 7, 2007)

These are all pubescens.









This is the one I did the progression thread on:









More will be open soon, including a var. makasin.

Joe


----------



## Tom_in_PA (Jun 7, 2007)

very nice Joe


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 8, 2007)

Pretty. I love these.


----------



## Heather (Jun 8, 2007)

H E L P ! ! ! 

Okay. Desperately seeking no confusion! Or at least some clarification!

pubescens means hairy. Is this the large or small variety? 

I would think the small since it is just finishing here. I think pubescens is the larger, earlier variety. Correct??

Saw my first kentuckiense this week in person. VERY cool species. Interestingly when I looked last, people were sniffing at them so that word is getting out. Sold out of them tonight at $60 a pop at our plant sale preview party and I think there were a dozen or more. Nice to see the interest!

Thank you!


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 9, 2007)

Heather,

Yes pubescens is the large variety and the word does have to do with the hairs on the leaves. There are actually two smaller varieties, parviflorum and makasin. Makasin occurs in northern regions (where I live) while parviflorum occurs in more southerly regions. Note that some people only consider parviflorum as the small variety, believing that makasin is just a form of parviflorum. It typically has lighter-colored tepals than parviflorum. In my area both pubescens and makasin bloom at the same time.

I am so jealous! I have yet to see kentuckiense in person, as it is never offered for sale around here and doesn't grow anywhere in Canada. $60 isn't bad for blooming plants!

Also, thanks for the kind words Tom and Dot!

Joe


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 9, 2007)

I saw a kentuckiense for auction on ebay in canada, it was in french though


----------



## Rick (Jun 9, 2007)

Very cool
I need to get some of them started in my yard someday.


----------

